# KETO - 1.5l of olive oil a month



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Just sat down and worked out that whilst on my CKD I'm consuming just over 1.5 litres of olive oil a month, around 70ml a day. Makes me feel a bit sick thinking about it. Can anyone see or know of any issues eating this amount? I can't think of any other fat source with no protein or carbs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

70ml a day is some amount mate. not sure id want to do that a day.

Whats the rest of your keto like? I was doing fine on a keto with less than 15ml/day


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

2000 calories a day

150g protein

150g fat

15g carbs (I just allow for this)

8.00 - 25g whey isolate

25g olive oil

10.30 - 50g turkey

15g olive oil

35g peanut butter

1.00 - same as 10.30

3.30 - same as 8.00

6.00 - 100g mince beef

Grated cheese

9.00 - same as 8.00

This is what i have been following for the last 3 weeks


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

more protein less fat.. carbs keep the same... around a 60% 30% 10% split then your sorted


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Cheers shorty......I've always thought it was 1g of protein per lb lbm which in my case is about 145. Then the rest made up of fat. Is this not the case then?


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

mix some fats up mate. replace some oil with egg yolks or somthing.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Just worked it out and that would be 300g protein, 66 grams fat and 50 grams of carbs. That works out completely differently to what I understand of a cyclical ketogenic diet. Is this definately right? Cheers.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

reduce you cabs to about 10-20g max! (these should come from no direct carb source, just the bits that are in chicken and nuts etc) and raise the fat up... protein can be 1.5g grams if you like just stick to the calories you where taking in before.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that amount. I'm sure some people eat about 6kg of oats a month. Why isn't that a big deal?


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

But if I stick to 2000 calories I can't up fat and protein as this will take me well above 2000. Surely if I up fat I'll have to decrease the amount of protein which would take me below the 1g per lb lbm. I'm sort of stuck with the amounts of each food group I'm eating if you know what I mean.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

easy... 2000 cals

240g protein = 960 cals

100g fat = 900cals

10g carbs = 40

give or take a few grams with the crossover in food... dont be worried about going over 2000 cals by 20cals or so.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

So your saying to increase the protein and decrease the fat? I might be wrong here so please correct me if I am but I thought on a CKD that it was the high amount of fat you needed to be able to firstly compensate for the lack of carbs to get your body to start burning fat as it's primary fuel source, and secondly in order for you to actualy get into ketosis???


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

well you will be using 100g of fat and 10g of carbs from NO DIRECT CARB SOURCES (i.e fibre or what little carbs are in chicken Peanut Butter etc) so mostly if not all, your body is using fat as fuel.

I dont see nothing wrong with you having more fat if thats easier for you... i personally would get more protein in as your in a dieted stat.. JMO.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Ok mate well I'll change things around a bit and do as you recommend. I'll up the protein and lower my fat. Thanks for your time mate.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> Just sat down and worked out that whilst on my CKD I'm consuming just over 1.5 litres of olive oil a month, around 70ml a day. Makes me feel a bit sick thinking about it. Can anyone see or know of any issues eating this amount? I can't think of any other fat source with no protein or carbs.


Are you losing weight ? shedding body fat ? if so i don't see a problem.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Yeah my weight/fat is dropping about 2/3 lbs a week. I was originally just concerned with the amount of olive oil I was eating. What you think Sizar?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> Yeah my weight/fat is dropping about 2/3 lbs a week. I was originally just concerned with the amount of olive oil I was eating. What you think Sizar?


to be honest . i understand your concern of drinking all that oil. i mean olive oil is one of the best oils out there so shouldn't hurt you health wise . but if your worried about it just change it up a little bit. egg yolk , olive oilm, peanut butter find one that has minimum carb. walnuts , almonds just watch your over all carb in take . as long as you keep it under 20g you should be good. esp carbs in nuts are mostly fiber so doesn't really have impact on your blood suger level.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Might sound stupid......how would I cook egg yolks? Just like scrambled egg? Also how much fat is in one average yolk?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

just cook the whole egg .. scrambled or boiled fried how ever you want . one whole egg 6g protein and 5g fat


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

sizar said:


> just cook the whole egg .. scrambled or boiled fried how ever you want . one whole egg 6g protein and 5g fat


just bang them in your shakes and put them through a blender and yes you could cook them replace 1 of your protein shakes and make the protein amount up with egg whites then add the yolks and have an omalete i dont go by the size of the egg i go by the weight of whites and yolks by using www.fitday.com

:thumb:


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't particularly see anything wrong with that amount of oil but I would try to go mostly for whole foods and just add the oil in if you need to bump up the fat content.

I would use 150g of protein as a minimum but optimally shoot for 1g of protein per lb of lean bodymass. The remainder of the calories coming from fats, and trace carbs.

High fat levels are usefull for getting into Keyotsis but once there they just act as a buffer in the diet to enable you to keep your calories up and thereby stop metabolic slowdown.

The body doesn't actually differentiate between bodyfat and dietary fat once Keyotsis is established so once your there you can trim back the fat cals until your total calories are 10-20% below your maintenance levels.

If you increase the protein to high you run the risk of kicking yourself out out of keyotsis as it is more readily converted to glucose. The keto is protein sparing anyway so you don't need loads of protein, and lets be absolutely frank you wont have the potential to build much muscle while in a calorie deficit on any diet.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Nice one cheers for all the info. I'll def start using eggs as up until this point I haven't bothered. I thought it was 1g protein per lb lbm so I'll stick to what I'm doing and just change some of my sources of fat.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> Nice one cheers for all the info. I'll def start using eggs as up until this point I haven't bothered. I thought it was 1g protein per lb lbm so I'll stick to what I'm doing and just change some of my sources of fat.


Eggs are about 12.5g protein and 11.8 Fat per 100g. So when you make your omlette or scrambled eggs weigh them as you put them into the bowl for mixing up, that's what I do.

I entirely disagree with shorty about protein requirements, at your weight the max i'd do is 160g.

It is my opinion that protein should be no more than 1g per lb lbm, and i'm not shifting on that one.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Fair play Joe. I'll crack on as normal then.


----------

